# Forum About Russia Politics  Госдума собирается запретить sms-ки, валентинки и пирсинг

## mishau_

Чиновники решили взрастить еще одну группу недовольных властью.  Разработчики концепцию государственной политики по воспитанию подрастающего поколения предлагают, вооружившись православием, пойти в крестовый поход на эмо и готов. Ну как тут не перезвездиться!  http://www.sostav.ru/sotka/news/2008/06/03/56/ 
Предполагается, что бороться с неформалами государство будет пропагандой здорового образа жизни, введением в школьную программу предмета "Основы православной культуры" и законодательным запретом на татуировки и пирсинг для несовершеннолетних ("за исключением женских сережек"). 
В школах будет запрещено отмечать "искусственно заимствованные и не соответствующие культурным ценностям России праздники" - Хэллоуин и День святого Валентина, передает газета. 
Предлагается ввести для школьников комендантский час - с 22.00 до 6.00. В это время дети под угрозой наказания их родителей не смогут появляться в общественных местах.

----------


## Dimitri

Основы православной культуры это правильно ввести. Хватит уже быдло и гопников растить с 90-х годов. 
У меня в школе в 3-ем классе тоже был такой предмет, правда по инициативе учительницы. И не жалуюсь) Правда вводить надо в более сознательном возрасте 14-15 лет

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> В школах будет запрещено отмечать "искусственно заимствованные и не соответствующие культурным ценностям России праздники" - Хэллоуин и День святого Валентина, передает газета.

 О господи! Наконец-то этот бред запретят.   

> Предлагается ввести для школьников комендантский час - с 22.00 до 6.00. В это время дети под угрозой наказания их родителей не смогут появляться в общественных местах.

 И правильно.  

> Предполагается, что бороться с неформалами государство будет пропагандой здорового образа жизни, введением в школьную программу предмета "Основы православной культуры" и законодательным запретом на татуировки и пирсинг для несовершеннолетних ("за исключением женских сережек").

 Обеими руками за!

----------


## mishau_

> Основы православной культуры это правильно ввести. Хватит уже быдло и гопников растить с 90-х годов. 
> У меня в школе в 3-ем классе тоже был такой предмет, правда по инициативе учительницы. И не жалуюсь) Правда вводить надо в более сознательном возрасте 14-15 лет

 После таких запретов как раз будет расти быдло и гопники.

----------


## Leof

> Предполагается, что бороться с неформалами государство будет пропагандой здорового образа жизни, введением в школьную программу предмета "Основы православной культуры"...

 - до сих пор я положительно за.  

> и законодательным запретом на татуировки и пирсинг для несовершеннолетних ("за исключением женских сережек"). 
> В школах будет запрещено отмечать "искусственно заимствованные и не соответствующие культурным ценностям России праздники" - Хэллоуин и День святого Валентина, передает газета. 
> Предлагается ввести для школьников комендантский час - с 22.00 до 6.00. В это время дети под угрозой наказания их родителей не смогут появляться в общественных местах.

  - по-моему, полный бред и мракобесие. Новый Год некогда тоже не соответсвовал культурным ценностям, да и новостильный календарь. Надо им предложить ещё жвачку запретить, мобильные телефоны, джинсы, ах да - кометику и каблуки - вобщем, всё, что от лукавого. И вообще, надо на двести лет изолироваться от всего, что не русское. Надо запретить чай, кофе, картошку. Есть только паренную репу и капусту, мёд и берёзовый сок с квасом. Одеваться только в лапти, восстановить перуновы идолы. всех, у кого есть машина величать князьями и хоронить в курганах. Давать детям только славянские имена, а остальные запретить, как вредные. Девицам незамужним заплетать косы и прятать волосы, кокошник носить. Что ещё, шапки ломать, наконец возродить крепостное право и дворянство.  
Я за введение необязательного предмета ОПК, если для его обозначения не станут использовать глупые аббревиатуры. 
Что тут сказать, богатая фантазия у наших законотворцев. Заместо этого лучше бы подумали, как всех русских людей обеспечить жильём и достатком. Понабрали в думу по объявлениям!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> - по-моему, полный бред и мракобесие. Новый Год некогда тоже не соответсвовал культурным ценностям, да и новостильный календарь. Надо им предложить ещё жвачку запретить, мобильные телефоны, джинсы, ах да - кометику и каблуки - вобщем, всё, что от лукавого. И вообще, надо на двести лет изолироваться от всего, что не русское. Надо запретить чай, кофе, картошку. Есть только паренную репу и капусту, мёд и берёзовый сок с квасом. Одеваться только в лапти, восстановить перуновы идолы. всех, у кого есть машина величать князьями и хоронить в курганах. Давать детям только славянские имена, а остальные запретить, как вредные. Девицам незамужним заплетать косы и прятать волосы, кокошник носить. Что ещё, шапки ломать, наконец возродить крепостное право и дворянство.

 Хватит впадать в крайности! 
Хэллоуин и ДСВ - это абсолютно разрушительные и разлагающие русское общество диверсии из США.
Это всё равно, что обязать американцев праздновать Масленницу. Американцы НИКАКОГО отношений к Масленнице не имеют, как и русские не имеют никакого отношения к сраному хэллоуину и ДСВ.

----------


## Leof

Но русских, заметь, праздновать никто не обязывает.
Хочешь празнуй, хочешь - нет.
Так что слово обязывать здесь не подходит. 
Тогда русские имигранты, казаки, кафе, и матрёшка с балалайкой - это злостные русские диверсии, подрывающие основы американского политического строя, разрушающие нравственность американцев и прочее. 
Вот ты пьёшь, скажем пепси и колу, тебе нравятся иностранные машины, джинсы и кроссовки на тебе не русские. Телек и комп у тебя из китая, зубная паста и счётка - из англии. Только бумага в сортире сделана в России. Станок у тебя - Жилетт, а не Нева. Почему ты так обозлился против чего-то там из американской культуры, а сам ежедневно пользуешься её продуктами? Интернет - тоже не  в России придумали, и железную дорогу. 
Ты сам впадаешь в крайность. Ты противоречишь всем, что ты делаешь, носишь и ешь своим словам в миллионе вещей.   
Когда по радио слышишь американскую музыку, ты кричишь -"заткните эту сраную музыку?"
Я вот почти уверен, что ты напеваешь такую музыку. 
Ты никогда не покупал доллары?

----------


## Ramil

Мне вот кажется, что это уже целая индустрия.
Главный редактор какой-нибудь газетёнки пьёт водку с депутатом.
Вместе они готовят бредовый законопроект, который даже к рассмотрению, как я понимаю, не принят, депутат выступил, остальные немного "попиз@ели", что мол молодежь нынче никудышная, и все вернулись к своим делам.
Зато было "обсуждение" в Думе. Редактор, потирая ручонки с новой "сенсации", готовит выпуск. Материал выходит, как обычно, с кричащим заголовком. Потом, пол-рунета гадит в каментах на тему того, какие они там все сволочи.
В итоге, все довольны. Законопроект, если и будет составлен, увязнет в одном из комитетов, где его и похоронят. Даже если ГД решит его рассматривать, правительство "зарубит" сразу же. 
Редактор и журналист - довольны (даже бабла, наверное, срубили).
Публика, как ни странно, тоже довольна - получили пищу для обсуждения.
Даже обсуждать нечего - бредятина, высосанная из пальца, на потеху публике.  
Да, и к сведению "Концепция" - это не закон, это просто бумажка, которая никого вообще ни к чему не обязывает.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Я тебе говорю не впадать в крайности. 
Джинсы и магнитофоны ничего не имеют общего с КУЛЬТУРОЙ.
Ходи хоть в я не знаю в чём, на ходулях, но размывать свою культуру нельзя, если не хочешь погибнуть как народ. 
Если хочешь понять всю неправильность твоего мышления, то попробуй ответить на мой призыв: давайте русский язык упраздним и перейдём на английский. 
А почему бы не перейти на английский? Джинсы же ты носишь. 
Переименуем Россию в Рашиа. Язык - английский. Все праздники уберём, будем отмечать Boxing Day и 4 июля. 
Массово перейдем в католичество или протестанство. 
Ах да, ещё сожжем всю русскую литературу и будем массово изучать "Над пропастью во ржи", посмертно вынесем смертный приговор Достоевскому, а Рахманинова объявим врагом народа. 
Да ты никак против? Тогда джинсы не носи, сцуко!!!

----------


## Ramil

> - по-моему, полный бред и мракобесие. Новый Год некогда тоже не соответсвовал культурным ценностям, да и новостильный календарь. Надо им предложить ещё жвачку запретить, мобильные телефоны, джинсы, ах да - кометику и каблуки - вобщем, всё, что от лукавого. И вообще, надо на двести лет изолироваться от всего, что не русское. Надо запретить чай, кофе, картошку. Есть только паренную репу и капусту, мёд и берёзовый сок с квасом. Одеваться только в лапти, восстановить перуновы идолы. всех, у кого есть машина величать князьями и хоронить в курганах. Давать детям только славянские имена, а остальные запретить, как вредные. Девицам незамужним заплетать косы и прятать волосы, кокошник носить. Что ещё, шапки ломать, наконец возродить крепостное право и дворянство.
> 			
> 		  Хватит впадать в крайности! 
> Хэллоуин и ДСВ - это абсолютно разрушительные и разлагающие русское общество диверсии из США.
> Это всё равно, что обязать американцев праздновать Масленницу. Американцы НИКАКОГО отношений к Масленнице не имеют, как и русские не имеют никакого отношения к сраному хэллоуину и ДСВ.

 Кхм, Масленица - языческий праздник, к православию имеет отношение ещё более отдалённое, чем день Св. Валентина. 
А вот я ещё праздную китайский новый год и нах. пошлю всех, кто посмеет мне запретить это делать.

----------


## Leof

> Кхм, Масленица - языческий праздник, к православию имеет отношение ещё более отдалённое, чем день Св. Валентина. 
> А вот я ещё праздную китайский новый год и нах. пошлю всех, кто посмеет мне запретить это делать.

 И я тоже их туда пошлю. 
Винсент 
Музыка и мода ничего не имеют общего с культурой? А что такое культура по-твоему? Празники значение имеют, а другое нет? Ну так ты ошибаешься. 
Культура - это язык, в котором ты используешь массу устоявшихся заимствований из многих языков. Раз уж ты заговорил о языках, исключи все слова, пришедшие из латыни, английского, французского и немецкого, посмотрим, что ты сможешь сказать.
Культура - это традиции и обычаи. Ты как-то пропускаешь мои слова про новый год - а ведь этот празник даже церковь осуждала. Вообще почти все петровские реформы надо тогда обратить - они заимствованы, при том привиты насильно, а не переняты подобно празднику Валентина.
Культура - это искусство - в первую очередь после языка. Иностранную литературу ты же не предлагаешь запретить, как диверсионную?  
А тем, что ты слушаешь музыку на английском, ты свою культуру размываешь? Это же абсурд! Да у тебя менталитет на две трети европейский, на последнюю четверть - американский. Ты живёшь в государстве, в котором система управления и образования, воспитания и медицины нерусские. Даже система исчисления. 
Я просто диву даюсь, когда слышу твои вопли про гибель русской нации! 
Слушай, у тебя же форумская кличка даже на английском написана, так чего ты тут распинаешься насчёт американизации? Оно же не русское даже - так ты, по твоим же словам размываешь себя и губишь как народ. Быстро стань Сивкой-Буркой! А то Винсент Тэйлорс - это же по-американски звучит. 
И для чего тебе английский (и заметь, американский) язык? У тебя русский мозг не разжижется?

----------


## mishau_

Православие пришло в Россию из Европы. Мракобесие, разлагающее исконно русскую языческую культуру.    ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Основы православной культуры это правильно ввести. Хватит уже быдло и гопников растить с 90-х годов. 
> У меня в школе в 3-ем классе тоже был такой предмет, правда по инициативе учительницы. И не жалуюсь) Правда вводить надо в более сознательном возрасте 14-15 лет   После таких запретов как раз будет расти быдло и гопники.

 _mishau, я очень редко с тобой соглашаюсь, но здесь подписываюсь под каждым словом.   

> Православие пришло в Россию из Европы. Мракобесие, разлагающее исконно русскую языческую культуру.

 Византия - всё-таки, не Европа.

----------


## Crocodile

> ... законодательным запретом на татуировки и пирсинг для несовершеннолетних ("за исключением женских сережек").

 А почему собственно? Чем так им понравились женские сережки на несовершеннолетних?  ::  И потом, а если скажем повесить женские сережки на пупок, это нормально?  ::

----------


## mishau_

> А почему собственно? Чем так им понравились женские сережки на несовершеннолетних?  И потом, а если скажем повесить женские сережки на пупок, это нормально?

 Кстати, когда я учился в школе, сережки и украшения у девочек были тоже запрещены. Но это было по соображениям безопасности. А у нас мальчиков была запрещена спортивная обувь, по непонятным медицинским соображениям.

----------


## Crocodile

> Кстати, когда я учился в школе, сережки и украшения у девочек были тоже запрещены.

 Именно! Вот и я про то. В чем смысл такого исключения? В том, что в противном случае жена (носившая сережки в детстве) дома забьет скалкой?

----------


## Leof

Нет, правда, кто уточнит, где начинается всё чисто и исконно русское, и заканчивается всё пришлое? Когда русская культура сложилась, как русская, в каком веке это произошло? Всё наносное - убрать, а что останется? Да ничего не останется.
Ни в одном аспекте русской культуры, ни в один год существования русского народа (в слова культура и народ я лично вкладываю совокупность множества связей и заимствоаний из других культур) не было этого мифического абстрактного русского, о котором говорят теперешние националисты. Русский язык полон заимствований, из русской национальной кухни и костюма в сегодняшней повседневности осталось всего ничего, фольклёр, традиционные ремёсла - всё это давно перевариось в общем котле истории и споавилось с традициями всех опограничных народов. 
Все, кто кричит о гибели русского языка, просто врут сами себе!
Их язык содержит славянских корней не намного больше, чем всех остальных. Даже русский мат - заимствование. И бритоголовый сопляк, который ричит "Ура, Росиия!" не знает, что само слово "Ура" в русском языке появилось только по воле Петра Первого, а взято из тюркского. И избивает он тюрка, обзывая его тюркскими словами. Очень странно.

----------


## Crocodile

> Нет, правда, кто уточнит, где начинается всё чисто и исконно русское, и заканчивается всё пришлое?

 Дело в том, что для того, чтобы воспринимать народ и культуру в таком продолжительном по времени контексте, надо обладать достаточной широтой взглядов.

----------


## randir

Crocodile, ну да вообще беспредел.. давайте брать пример с просвященность Голландии, где разрешили зарегистрировать движение за права педофилов.. Вот победа толерантности...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кстати, когда я учился в школе, сережки и украшения у девочек были тоже запрещены.

 И что, по твоей логике все эти девочки выросли быдлом и гопницами? Или мальчики, глядя на девочек без сережек, выросли гопниками? Сомневюсь.
А спортивную обувь (по-крайней мере такую, какую выпускали раньше) врачи действительно не рекомендовали носить детям подолгку. Чистая резина. Вредно для суставов, плюс риск развития плоскостопия (в спортивной обуви, как правило, нет супинатора). 
А по теме: 
а) все равно не запретят, такие запреты неосуществимы на практике;
б) если запретят - ну и х* с ним. 
Ненавижу День Святого Валентина. Ненавижу, что наш президент официально по ТВ поздравляет нас с американскими праздниками (Днем рождения Вашингтона, Днем матери). Бред какой-то. Вот в июне День отца будет. Интересно, подзравит или нет? 
Согласна с теми, кто говорит, что так мало-помалу происходит "вымывание" нашей собственной культуры и истории. Другое дело, что законодательными актами этого не решить (хотя во Франции вон ограничили законодательно употребление слов, заимствованных из английского, и ничего... Французы не вымерли и в быдло не превратились).

----------


## Crocodile

> Crocodile, ну да вообще беспредел.. давайте брать пример с просвященность Голландии, где разрешили зарегистрировать движение за права педофилов.. Вот победа толерантности...

 А когда я призывал брать в примеры Голландию или регистрировать движение педофилов? Зачем мне это приписывать? Более того, я вообще достаточно консервативен и лично не понимаю пирсинг даже на совершеннолетних. Но я же не призываю его запрещать в законодательном порядке! Согласись, что государственный закон определяющий текущую моду - это верх цинизма! Больше проблем нет? Заняться нечем? Аграрную реформу обсудили? Судебную? Или и там и там все в полном порядке?

----------


## Leof

> Дело в том, что для того, чтобы воспринимать народ и культуру в таком продолжительном по времени контексте, надо обладать достаточной широтой взглядов.

 Понятно, что для людей, которые отказываются признать междунациональное начало всего русского, широта подобных суждений просто несовместима с их узколобостью.

----------


## mishau_

Есть такая (западная?) поговорка - "Запрет Битлз уничтожил СССР".  Мне она очень нравится.   

> И что, по твоей логике все эти девочки выросли быдлом и гопницами? Или мальчики, глядя на девочек без сережек, выросли гопниками? Сомневюсь.

 Вот как ты любишь крайности - "все эти девочки". Все не все, но стиляги и хиппи тоже как-то особо не пали на дно, верно. А уровень ксенофобии сейчас значительно выше чем был в СССР. И это все отголоски запретов того времени. Запрещая одно и насаждая другое, против воли людей, государство продолжает развивать ксенофобию.   

> А спортивную обувь (по-крайней мере такую, какую выпускали раньше) врачи действительно не рекомендовали носить детям подолгку. Чистая резина. Вредно для суставов, плюс риск развития плоскостопия (в спортивной обуви, как правило, нет супинатора).

 Спотиваная обувь бывает разная. Вот и запрещали бы обувь, где нет супинатора, а не всю спортивную обувь.    

> Французы не вымерли и в быдло не превратились).

 Ага, но с "эмо" и "готами" там не воюют и поколение молодежи тоже как бы пропавшим не назовешь. Тут нельзя сравнивать нашу нищую духом страну, променявшую архитектурный облик на квадратные торговые центры, и Францию. У французов есть много чего другого такого, чего у нас нет и вероятно не будет.

----------


## Leof

> Ненавижу День Святого Валентина. Ненавижу, что наш президент официально по ТВ поздравляет нас с американскими праздниками (Днем рождения Вашингтона, Днем матери). Бред какой-то. Вот в июне День отца будет. Интересно, подзравит или нет? 
> Согласна с теми, кто говорит, что так мало-помалу происходит "вымывание" нашей собственной культуры и истории. Другое дело, что законодательными актами этого не решить (хотя во Франции вон ограничили законодательно употребление слов, заимствованных из английского, и ничего... Французы не вымерли и в быдло не превратились).

 Громозека, тебе не нравится сама идея праздника, когда влюблённым полагается безнаказанно признаваться в любви? Этот празник - просто ещё больше увеличивает культ празднования и культ любви.
Или то, что это американская традиция? 
Если в России был традиционный праздник признания в любви, православный (так поди половина из вас обплюётся. когда узнает, что он православный), дореволюционный - пусть его возродят. А если нет - так это не подмывает, а добовляет нового. Не нужно бояться нового - просто не подменять им старое, если старое было хорошее. 
День Матери? От женщины неожиданно услышать такое. Ну и что, что из Америки. В Америке что любовь к матери чем-то хуже, чем у нас?   
Опять же. Я не успокоюсь. Давайте законсервируемся, как Японцы на 17-18 век. Давайте есть деревянными ложками! Переименуем (как на Украине) все нормальные слова в нарочно русские. Компьютер будет... фантазии не хватает, а президент - правителем земли русской.  
Кроме шуток. Нет, просто смешно, как можно ненавидеть празд-ник?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кроме шуток. Нет, просто смешно, как можно ненавидеть празд-ник?

 Очень даже можно.  ::  Деньги коммерсантов, угроханные на насаждение Дня католического святого прекрасно можно было направить на возрождение праздника Ивана Купала, пусть и "приглаженного", если кому-то наш родной языческий ритуал кажется сильно жестким. 
Про Хэллоуин вообще молчу.  
По второму вопросу, гг...  ::  Когда тебя регулряно поздравляют с экрана с праздниками чужой страны, которые к тому же никто вокруг не празднует, возникает тягостное чувство. Иногда начинает казаться, что страну твою переименовали, а тебе забыли сказать. И неважно, что это: день матери, бабушки или кума. Я их и без праздников люблю.  
А если уж приспичило продвигать подобные "гуманные" праздники, почему бы праздновать их тогда, когда праздновались аналогичные НАШИ праздники? Создвать свои традиции, а не по-обезьяньи заимствовать чужие.  
PS. И простите, на кой черт мне праздновать День рождения Вашингтона?

----------


## Crocodile

> Компьютер будет... фантазии не хватает

 Справедливости радя, компьютер - электронная вычислительная машина (ЭВМ)  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Leof, ты не понимаешь что я хочу сказать или не хочешь понимать. Или тупо придуриваешься. 
Хэллоуин просто тупо начали какие-то кретины в школах и на телевизоре показным образом отмечать в вакнахалии 90-ых. Когда была мода на всё американское.
Хотя у нас есть свой хэллоуин - это ночь на Ивана Купалу. 
Поэтому для меня отмечающие этот праздник - биомасса. Почему бы им не начать отмечать день рождения Вашингтона? А чо такого-то? У нас же нет своего праздника дня рождения Вашингтона. Давайте отмечать его день Рождения. 
А всякая биомасса в телевизоре, вроде Ксюши Собачк и прочей фигни для меня не авторитет. 
Короче!!! *ТЫ БУДЕШЬ ОТМЕЧАТЬ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАШИНГТОНА ИЛИ НЕТ???* ЕСЛИ НЕТ - ТО ТЫ ХАМЕЛЕОН, КОТОРЫЙ МЕНЯЕТ ЦВЕТА В ЗАВИМИСОТИ ОТ СИТУАЦИИ. 
P.S. На мат не гони. Мат - это наше, русское изобретение. Славянское скорее.

----------


## Ramil

> само слово "Ура" в русском языке появилось только по воле Петра Первого, а взято из тюркского.

 А я думал, что это от "Барра!" римских легионеров.

----------


## Ramil

> Если в России был традиционный праздник признания в любви, православный (так поди половина из вас обплюётся. когда узнает, что он православный), дореволюционный - пусть его возродят.

 У нас круче праздник был - Иван-купала (правда, он тоже не православный). И если праздновать его как в старину - найдётся куча моралистов, призывающих его запретить.  ::    

> Кроме шуток. Нет, просто смешно, как можно ненавидеть празд-ник?

 Против ДСВ лично я ничего не имею. Наоборот, лишний повод с женой в кабак сходить  :: 
Но вот Хеллоуин я не люблю. И не понимаю его смысл. Вот уж точно - мракобесие. 
ЗЫ. Дочитал - прям Громозекиными словами высказался. Любой праздник на западе очень сильно коммерциализирован, но зачем запрещать людям получать положительные эмоции? Пусть празднуют что хотят.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Кроме шуток. Нет, просто смешно, как можно ненавидеть празд-ник?   Очень даже можно.  Деньги коммерсантов, угроханные на насаждение Дня католического святого прекрасно можно было направить на возрождение праздника Ивана Купала, пусть и "приглаженного", если кому-то наш родной языческий ритуал кажется сильно жестким. 
> Про Хэллоуин вообще молчу.  
> По второму вопросу, гг...  Когда тебя регулряно поздравляют с экрана с праздниками чужой страны, которые к тому же никто вокруг не празднует, возникает тягостное чувство. Иногда начинает казаться, что страну твою переименовали, а тебе забыли сказать. И неважно, что это: день матери, бабушки или кума. Я их и без праздников люблю.  
> А если уж приспичило продвигать подобные "гуманные" праздники, почему бы праздновать их тогда, когда праздновались аналогичные НАШИ праздники? Создвать свои традиции, а не по-обезьяньи заимствовать чужие.  
> PS. И простите, на кой черт мне праздновать День рождения Вашингтона?

 В День Валентина всем пофигу уже, кто такой Валентин, влюблённым охота просто об этом всему свету растрезвонить, а ещё лишний повод подарить rve-то шоколаду. Никто не празднует за столом с водкой - никто. Зато в школах и ВУЗАХ это очень популярное событие, всем нравится - правда. Даже тем, кто насупившись делает вид, что ему всё равно, в тайне надеется получить вплентинку. Повторюсь -ничего такого плохого в празднике этом нет. Опять же, Рамиль напомнил - люди в Бога верят, в церковь ходят, или просто говорят о русскости и тутже спешат поздравить всех с годом зелёной мыши и затаившегося дракона! И ничего - не покоробятся. 
Своё возрождать - это хорошо, но тут просто рраз и всё готовое - традиция, эстетика, подарки. Решили не изобретать (не реконструировать) велосипед. Кто знает, глядишь скоро и Купалу вернут. Только вот что. Если Вы..вы все, кто тут против Валентина, хоть раз в жизни пели Happy Birthday To You - ну хоть на мотивчик - вы все тогда сейчас врёте мне все! Чё вместо этого каравай не пели? 
Кто такой Вашингтон? Когда мы его праздновали? 
Потом, Масленницу и Пасху отпразновали вовсю. Придуманные свои праздники вот лично мне так же странны, как непридуманные чужие. Просто чужие-хоть понятно как праздновать-то. 
Почему русские перенимают с лёгкостью моду на причёску, макияж, одежду, курево, почему праздники не принимают? 
Нет, я за Купалу, но я против нападок на Валентина.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof   Компьютер будет... фантазии не хватает   Справедливости радя, компьютер - электронная вычислительная машина (ЭВМ)

 У тебя дома какая электронная вычислительная машина? У меня электронная вычислительная машина такая серая и квадратная. 
Вариант второй: 
У нас на ФПК проблема с ЭВМ, так ИО ЗАМ ГЕН по СНАБу с ГЛАВБУХОМ целый час пытались его починить.

----------


## Leof

> Leof, ты не понимаешь что я хочу сказать или не хочешь понимать. Или тупо придуриваешься. 
> Хэллоуин просто тупо начали какие-то кретины в школах и на телевизоре показным образом отмечать в вакнахалии 90-ых. Когда была мода на всё американское.
> Хотя у нас есть свой хэллоуин - это ночь на Ивана Купалу. 
> Поэтому для меня отмечающие этот праздник - биомасса. Почему бы им не начать отмечать день рождения Вашингтона? А чо такого-то? У нас же нет своего праздника дня рождения Вашингтона. Давайте отмечать его день Рождения. 
> А всякая биомасса в телевизоре, вроде Ксюши Собачк и прочей фигни для меня не авторитет. 
> Короче!!! *ТЫ БУДЕШЬ ОТМЕЧАТЬ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАШИНГТОНА ИЛИ НЕТ???* ЕСЛИ НЕТ - ТО ТЫ ХАМЕЛЕОН, КОТОРЫЙ МЕНЯЕТ ЦВЕТА В ЗАВИМИСОТИ ОТ СИТУАЦИИ. 
> P.S. На мат не гони. Мат - это наше, русское изобретение. Славянское скорее.

 Значин я хамелеон. 22 февраля что ли? Ну так то влюблённые - они везде, понимаешь, А то президент Америки - он только там, чего его вообще праздновать. Ты в Макдональдсе ел? Если ел - ты тоже хамелеон. Купил бы пирожки у бабки на улице и ел бы их пирожки-то.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Но вот Хеллоуин я не люблю. И не понимаю его смысл. Вот уж точно - мракобесие. ...

 Дети Холуин обожают.  Наряжаются в любимых героев и весь вечер собирают конфеты.  Обычно стучатся в те дома, которые разукрашены:  тыквы, на деревьях всякие химеры из марли и ваты.  Во многих домах, когда приближаются дети, начинает пугающая  музыка играть.  Мой сын однажды спросил хозяина:  "Это у вас настоящий призрак за тем окном?"

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  ...Но вот Хеллоуин я не люблю. И не понимаю его смысл. Вот уж точно - мракобесие. ...   Дети Холуин обожают.  Наряжаются в любимых героев и весь вечер собирают конфеты.  Обычно стучатся в те дома, которые разукрашены:  тыквы, на деревьях всякие химеры из марли и ваты.  Во многих домах, когда приближаются дети, начинает пугающая  музыка играть.  Мой сын однажды спросил хозяина:  "Это у вас настоящий призрак за тем окном?"

 Да это понятно. Впрочем, дети будут любить любой другой праздник, лишь бы было весело и конфеты давали.
Дело в другом, если уж действительно разбираться - то праздник тоже языческий, причём, в этот день древние кельты задабривали тёмные силы, богов смерти и прочую нечисть перед наступлением зимы. Если разобраться - ничего весёлого.

----------


## Leof

вот именно. Не нравится, не празднуйте. Извините, когда включиле телевизор, поздравляли не вас, а нас. 
Между прочим я подумал. У нас вот есть калядки на Рождество  - с ряжанными, чертями и конфетами. Так вот. После Советского стирилизованного быта без необременённых идеологией праздников надо с чего-то начинать. Удобно взять уже готовую модель - Хэллоуин и там другие, а на их основе постепенно возродить русские калядки. Почему, спросите? У многих есть представление, как надо калядовать? Какие песни петь? Как гадать? Сегодняшние реконструкции Масляницы - это смесь чего-то савкогого с чем-то придуманным. Извините, нам пока далеко даже до того, что там у Михалкова в  Сибирском Цирюльнике случилось. 
Так вот, мне думается, что благодаря таким вот раздражителям (как ДСВ) у здоровых людей постепенно возникнет желание и интерес возродить русское. Примеров в истории, когда просыпался интерес к своей народной культуре много. Последний - конец царской России, когда появились знаменитые пасхальные открытки, а царский двор стал заказывать пасхальные яйца у Фаберже и устраивать костюмированные русски балы. А на международных выставках стали выставлять всё нарочно русское и дома строить в новорусском стиле. Что было до этого - всё на иностранный манер - на немецкий, аглийский, голландский - мы шли к истокам черец всё иностранное. 
Так что всё ещё вернётся. Спокойнее только надо быть. 
Постой, Рамиль, так все Языческие праздники одинаковы - русские переодевались в нечисть с той же целью - отпугнуть или задобрить.

----------


## Ramil

Я не спорю, просто существуют гораздо более "приятные" праздники. Даже у язычников. В любом случае, я бы не назвал этот праздник детским  ::

----------


## Leof

Брось, дети любят скелетики и пугать.
И ужасно любят пугаться.
А ещё наряжаться, бегать-прыгать, петь, кричать страшным голосом и получать за это сладости.
Я бы любил.

----------


## Crocodile

> У нас на ФПК проблема с ЭВМ, так ИО ЗАМ ГЕН по СНАБу с ГЛАВБУХОМ целый час пытались его починить.

 Остроумно.  ::  Однако, французы, например, называют свою серую и квадратную коробку "ordinateur" и ничуть не комплексуют. И мы в принципе если напряжемся, можем что-нибудь сварганить. Это непринципально. К тому же, твоя серая и квадратная коробка называется не компьютер, а системный блок.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof  У нас на ФПК проблема с ЭВМ, так ИО ЗАМ ГЕН по СНАБу с ГЛАВБУХОМ целый час пытались его починить.   Остроумно.  Однако, французы, например, называют свою серую и квадратную коробку "ordinateur" и ничуть не комплексуют. И мы в принципе если напряжемся, можем что-нибудь сварганить. Это непринципально. К тому же, твоя серая и квадратная коробка называется не компьютер, а системный блок.

 Вообще, в околокомпьютерной среде, его называют "комп", "тачка", "машина", "сервак", "бук", "ноут", "ящик", да ещё куча названий. Да, почти все - производные от английских слов, но обратный перевод этих слов на английский уже не так очевиден.
Уже было, например, есть показательный рассказик. 
Тем не менее, слова комбайн, трамвай, автобус, трактор почему-то сейчас никого не смущают.
Но есть и совершенно замечательные примеры самоназваний - например - вертолёт, который имел риск называться геликоптером.

----------


## mishau_

> вот именно. Не нравится, не празднуйте. Извините, когда включиле телевизор, поздравляли не вас, а нас.

 Да, уж лучше услышать поздравления с Хэловином, чем посмотреть Дом-2, Д. Билана или прочих телепузиков. Вообще удивительно, все депутаты и оба президента ринулись лебезить перед Биланом,  а вот наших ученых, завоевавших престижные международные награды поздравить было некому. И эти люди еще берутся судить об "иных социально негативных движениях несовершеннолетних".

----------


## randir

Leof, ну я отмечал масленицу по языческим традициям.. И она кстати проводится в 20-х числах марта. А то что в начале марта отмечают специально православной церковью передвинуто... Но довольно весело и чувствуется единение с природой!!! 
А по моему мнению, нынешний Хеллуин, не имеет ничего общего с кельтским праздником... Это урбаниизорованный монстр...

----------


## Leof

Я тоже отмечаю Масленницу. Но в этом празнике для меня главное блины. А в православной Пасхе мне опять же нравится печь всей семьёй куличи, красить яйца и меняться потом вкусностями. Христосоваться я не люблю. Вот и получается. что от каждого праздника мы берём то, что нам ближе и нрасится больше всего. 
Ну и пусть Хеллоуин урбанизированный. Никто не мешает справить его по-настоящему как кому захочется.

----------


## Scorpio

> В школах будет запрещено отмечать "искусственно заимствованные и не соответствующие культурным ценностям России праздники" - Хэллоуин и День святого Валентина, передает газета.

 Я так просто отпал от одной мысли, что Валентинов день или Хэллоуин отмечается *в школе*. Да и вообще, не уверенЮ что в школе надо праздники отмечать. Школа так, в принципе, предназначена для учебы.   

> Предлагается ввести для школьников комендантский час - с 22.00 до 6.00. В это время дети под угрозой наказания их родителей не смогут появляться в общественных местах.

 А вот это уже перебор, ИМХО.

----------


## randir

Leof, а как вы к свастике относитесь? )) Ведь символ масленицы это  солнечный круг т.е. коловорот ))) 
Но это  уже не по теме.. Мое мнение такое, что бессмысленно что-то запрещать. Просто нужно вытеснять эти праздники своими...

----------


## Yul'a

> У нас круче праздник был - Иван-купала (правда, он тоже не православный). И если праздновать его как в старину - найдётся куча моралистов, призывающих его запретить.

 А почему бы и нет? По улицам костры, массовые купания в водоемах, а по паркам собиратели магических трав и кладов без одежды   ::  .
Насчет Хеллоуина чего так ополчились? Максимум на уроках английского чего-нибудь слегка изобразят в целях обучения языку, когда он стал повсеместной русской забавой?
Ну лишний раз подздравили с Днем влюбленных, что в этом плохого?
Зато все советы "В год Крысы надо одеваться во все золотое, т.к. крыса любит блестящее, тогда много будет денег" (или наоборот) считаются почему-то исконно русской традицией...
Я, например, абсолютно не помню, что мы празднуем 4 ноября, 12 июня, до этого 12 декабря чего-то было... Один из них в честь независимости (когда от кого стали независимыми?), один - День России (почему этот день?). 
Раньше прикольно было поздравлять с Днем примирения и согласия (заменитель Октябрьской революции): "Примиряйтесь и соглашайтесь!" - "И Вам того же!"

----------


## Ramil

> Leof, а как вы к свастике относитесь? )) Ведь символ масленицы это  солнечный круг т.е. коловорот )))

 Коловорот - это когда хвостики против часовой стралки повёрнуты. А свастика - это четыре буквы "Г".

----------


## randir

Ramil, ошибаетесь коловорот как раз таки по часовой ... Другое дело что обычно коловрот изображают как горящий круг ... а вам наверное известно из физики что при вращении круга по часовой стрелки концы будут гореть против часовой стрелки))

----------


## randir

Ramil, коловорот это  славянский вариант свастики... А вообще они там различаются по кол-ву лучей .. Я сам в этом не собо разбираюсь.. Но было время изучал

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil, ошибаетесь коловорот как раз таки по часовой ... Другое дело что обычно коловрот изображают как горящий круг ... а вам наверное известно из физики что при вращении круга по часовой стрелки концы будут гореть против часовой стрелки))

 Я не ошибаюсь. Знак *ОЧЕНЬ* древний, причём, существует в обоих исполнениях (как правосторонний, так и левосторонний), так вот, солнцеворот - это когда хвостики налево - по движению солнца (если смотреть на север). Причём, надо заметить, что в разных культурах этот знак означал не только солнцеворот, но и ещё много других понятий.

----------


## Crocodile

> Знак *ОЧЕНЬ* древний, причём, существует в обоих исполнениях (как правосторонний, так и левосторонний)...

 Ramil, my respect.   ::  Randir, have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Jewish_swastika.jpg  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Я так просто отпал от одной мысли, что Валентинов день или Хэллоуин отмечается *в школе*. Да и вообще, не уверенЮ что в школе надо праздники отмечать. Школа так, в принципе, предназначена для учебы.

 Тогда школа совсем превратится в занудное менторское учреждение.  Scorpio, это же дети!   ::

----------


## randir

Ramil, есть еще противосолонь это как ра таки когда лучи в обратную сторону... А вообще там уйма различий,от кол-ва лучей, свастика по разному называется... 
Crocodile, и что вы этим хотели сказать? Я прекрасно все знаю... 
Ramil, кстати недавно я узнал что коловорот и солнцеворот различаются...

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil, кстати недавно я узнал что коловрат и солнцеворот различаются...

   ::

----------


## randir

Ramil, вы как раз таки ошибаетесь.. Правильно КОЛОВОРОТ. А КОЛОВРАТ .. Был в былинах такой богатырь Евпатий Коловрат )))

----------


## randir

Кстати я все удивляюсь как это этот топик не закрыли))) Обычно все мои или там где я отписываюсь)) местное начальство блочит)))

----------


## mishau_

Я создал этот топик, чтобы обсудить запрет праздников, игр-стрелялок, и молодежной моды и субкультуры. Высказывайте, пожалуйста, ваши мнения.

----------


## Cocos

*Randir*, для меня существует только одна свастика, фашистская.  
Что не говори, но фрицы спёрли этот символ у буддистов, у которых он означает счастье. Не надо, я думаю, рассказывать за какое "счастье" они боролись отнюдь не буддистскими методами.   ::

----------


## Cocos

> Я создал этот топик, чтобы обсудить запрет праздников, игр-стрелялок, и молодежной моды и субкультуры. Высказывайте, пожалуйста, ваши мнения.

 Вот что стоило бы запретить, так это наши насквозь тупые сериалы. Я уже и телевизор включать боюсь, чтоб не наткнуться на это уродство. Такое впечатление, что они специально пропагандируют тупость. Настоящие дебилы снимаются в этом говне!  :/ И льётся эта мерзость без передышки!

----------


## Leof

> Я создал этот топик, чтобы обсудить запрет праздников, игр-стрелялок, и молодежной моды и субкультуры. Высказывайте, пожалуйста, ваши мнения.

 Мне кажется, что, пока в этой стране не разрешают каждому иметь оружие, никаких проблем с повышенной агрессией стрелялки не вызывают. Насколько мне это видно, дети агрессивнее не стали. А пистолет (как и оружие вообще) всегда был и будет самой типичной игрушкой для мальчиков с момента его изобретения. Предлагаю вопрос об ограничениях на время и тематику игр оставить на совести родителей.  
Праздники я бы не стал делать общегосударственными, а так - пусть отмечает кто и как хочет. 
Вот возьмём 8 марта. Праздник этот не русский, а Нью-Йоркский. Почему никто здесь не кричит и не плюётся по его поводу, что это подмывание основ русской культуры? С ним и по телеку поздравляют и вот уж его-то и принуждают праздновать - не подарил женщине цветы на 8 марта - ты последний гад. Больше чем уверен, что все противники ДСВ свято соблюдают 8 марта и их в этот день видели с цветами. Так что нечего брюзжать зазря. 
А тут праздник для всех - детей и взрослых. Ну и что, что Святой католический - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/День_Святого_Валентина - вот вам из предыстории праздника. И ещё вот вам, почитайте. http://kiev-orthodox.org/site/churchlife/661/ 
Про молодёжную моду и субкультуру я вообще молчу и согласен с Рамилем. Какая-то морда сидит и выдумывает законы, а мы ему за это платим сто тыщь рублей в месяц. Вот кого запретить надо.  
А насчёт подмывания скажу, что в любом аспекте русской культуры были заимствования - и в языке, и в литературе, и в искусстве. Были и будут всегда. Утверждать, что это что-то там подмывает - просто показывать всем своё узкое знание этой культуры. Никто из тех, кто так яро борется за всё "русское" толком не может сказать когда это было, чтобы русские жили вот так вот, как вы этого хотите.

----------


## Scrabus

> Я создал этот топик, чтобы обсудить запрет праздников, игр-стрелялок, и молодежной моды и субкультуры. Высказывайте, пожалуйста, ваши мнения.

 Запрещение это самый мерзко совковый метод, который только может быть. Запреты в печь, ака в топку. Уже и так запрещено достаточно.

----------


## Leof

хахаха  

> Да, св. Валентин жил в итальянском городе Терни в III веке и был казнен 14 февраля 270 г.  
> «Наш» он святой или католический?  
> Наш. Все святые, совершившие свой подвиг в Западной Европе до 1054 года, то есть до даты разрыва Православия и Католичества, - это наши, православные святые.  
> Но может, хоть и жил он в православные времена, но только католики осознали его святость и святым он является лишь по католическим, но никак не православным критериям?  
> Нет, Валентин в лике святых был прославлен задолго до разрыва Запада и Востока. Обычно говорят, что эту канонизацию совершил римский папа Геласий в 494 г.

 http://kiev-orthodox.org/site/churchlife/661/
Вот я в который раз убеждаюсь, что вы только делаете вид, что что-то знаете, а на самом деле нихрена вы не знаете. В России валентинки делали и печатали в виде открыток ещё до Революции. В дворянских семьях и в царской этот праздник любили. А вы тут про американскую диверсию кричали. А Святой Валентин стал святым за 400 лет до крещения руси, а жил ещё чуть не тысячу лет до того, когда славяне перестали ходить на капища. А до того они плевать вообще хотели на любых святых. 
Вот вы тут тревожитесь по поводу подмывания основ. Каких основ?

----------


## Rtyom

> Вот вы тут тревожитесь по поводу подмывания основ. Каких основ?

 Основ личностного мировосприятия, вероятно.

----------


## Leof

То есть вот живёт национал-патриот (который нередко знает только то, что написано в национал-патриотических брошюрках - то есть информация, отфильтрованная каким-нибудь шизофреником типа Лимонова, направленная на то, чтобу смутить слабые и необразованные молодые умы), вот вокруг люди, которым нравится получать валентинки и наряжаться привидениями. Где связь? Они его мозги подмывают? А он со своей ксенофобскской бредятиной оскорбляет чувства куда большего количества людей. При том, что то, что ему якобы навязывают другие - это яркий праздник, пусть и заграничный. А то, что несёт он - ненависть и желание прогнать, убить, дать в морду, "очистить". Хотя гнать надо его, а в черепную коробку насыпать хлорки, чтобы выветрить эту позорную и уродливую ненависть к людям.

----------


## Leof

Хочется подитожить. 
Святой Валентин умер через два с половиной века после появления Христианства. То есть он один из первых христианских Святых вообще.
2 Он был провозглашен святым за пол тысячилетия до разделения церкви на Католическую и Православную, то есть он не может пренадлежать к католической традиции. Он ранний общехристианский святой.
3.Даже в царской семье поздравляли друг друга с этим приятным и добрым праздником.  Америка с целью диверсии могла привить в среде российского дворянства традицию празднования ДСВ бред, господа.
4 Напомню - Святой Валентин тайно венчал и помогал влюблённым. Если мне скажут, что такая деятельность носит прокатолический или проамериканский характер, я скажу говорящему, что он идиот.
5.Если вы неприемлите праздник, который отмечают не только в Америке, но и почти по всему миру, только потому, что он не исконно русский - это проблема ваших личных, вижу - ограчинных, вкусов и пристрастий, а не русского народа.
Тогда МакДональдс, китайские и суши бары, чешские и ирландские пивные и прочее - это подмывание русских традиций, ведь всё это давно нуждно было бы вам заменить русскими блинами и икрой. И всё это противоречит русским ценностям.
И оставьте вы русский народ в покое.
Мы вас не уполномочили нас спасать - от вас бы спастись.

----------


## randir

Cocos, они использовали так же и крест, который можно трактовать как христианский... А так же в начале 30-х годов плотно контактировали с сионистами... Но мировое сообщество до сих пор не осудило сионизм как одну из форм шовинизма.. 
Но все это уже не по теме)) извиняюсь)))

----------


## randir

И опять же свастика это не только буддистский символ.. Его находят во многих культурах... В том числе и у русских... Если вы внимательно изучите вышивку на национальных одеяний, до 13-14 веков вы увидите свастичную символику... Так же на многих старинных церквях изображалась свастика...

----------


## randir

Leof, ну прошу не путать Лимонова (НБП - Национал-Большевиков) кстати Каспаряныча близкий друг ))) И Национал-Патриотов... 
А вообще как же либералистическая идея защита меньшинства, если по вашему национал-патриотов мало, значит они меньшинство и их нужно защищать и оберегать, бороться за их права....   ::

----------


## randir

Я лично не против Дня святого Валентина (в классической трактовке)... Учитывая что я однолюб и у меня есть любимая которую я очень люблю... Я бы так же негативно относился бы если бы сейчас так же опопсили бы масленицу

----------


## mishau_

Не могу понять, почему это делается на таком высоком законодательном уровне.  Запретить в школах рассылать эсэмэски и пирсинг можно на уровне администрации школы.

----------


## Leof

То, что такие предложения вообще выдвигаются, показывает, что люди не соответствуют занимаемой должности. Вместо того, чтобы заниматься чем-то серьёзным, устраивают бырю в стакане с водой по самым курьёзным и нелепым вопросам. Они придумывают такие проблемы, чтобы не утруждать себя в решении действительно важных задач. Следующий законопроект будет об озеленении луны и о создании перпетум мобиле (как в Белорусии) или затребуют один милиард рублей для отлова в новый заповедник снежного человека и разведения его в Московском зоопарке. Снова приходит на ум Лапутянская академия.

----------


## mishau_

Вспоминается, как Мстислава Ростроповича выгнали из консерватории с формулировкой "за буржуазные интерпретации".

----------


## Cocos

> Cocos, они использовали так же и крест, который можно трактовать как христианский... А так же в начале 30-х годов плотно контактировали с сионистами... Но мировое сообщество до сих пор не осудило сионизм как одну из форм шовинизма..

 Но свастика была их основным символом, по которому их и отличали. Да и кресты их выглядели под стать свастике: ничего напоминающего нормальную церковь.   ::    

> Если вы внимательно изучите вышивку на национальных одеяний, до 13-14 веков вы увидите свастичную символику...

 Ага, и если долго смотреть на облака, можно увидеть Фата-Моргану...   ::

----------


## Leof

Ну, раньше усики и зачёсанную на бок чёлку носили многие самые обычные мужчины. Если теперь так причесаться и побрить усы, люди невольно будут говорить тебе, что ты похож на Гиттлера. Вот и свастика, теперь уж никуда не денешься - на сегодняшний день это символ фашизма. Так сложилось. 
Никто же не станет утверждать например, что он рисует просто бородатого человека на кресте, тогда так у каждого возникнет мысль, что это распятый Иисус. 
Никто не станет утверждать, что 2008 или Е=МС 2 это просто случайный выбор цифр или букв. С некоторых пор всякий человек увидит в этих значениях год и известную формулу. 
Благодаря событиям истории множество имён, названий и символов стали нарицательными. 
Мне кажется лицемерным, притворным тот аргумент националистов, что свастика древний символ славян и прочее и прочее. В свете современной истории у жителей Европы с этим знаком связаны недвусмысленные асоциации. Эти асоциации практически равносильны значению того или иного слова в понимании людей. 
Например слово унитаз - изначально это название фирмы, а теперь - сливной фаянсовый туалет. Или вагина - по латински - это ножны - точнее отверстие в ножнах, направляющее меч. Господа националисты должны понимать, что в современной речи у этого слова есть другое понимание. 
Или приветсвенный жест нацистов - содран у римлян - и что же? Теперь вы станете так друг друга приветсвоват, говоря, что это не нацистский, а древний и римский жест?

----------


## randir

> То, что такие предложения вообще выдвигаются, показывает, что люди не соответствуют занимаемой должности. Вместо того, чтобы заниматься чем-то серьёзным, устраивают бырю в стакане с водой по самым курьёзным и нелепым вопросам. Они придумывают такие проблемы, чтобы не утруждать себя в решении действительно важных задач. Следующий законопроект будет об озеленении луны и о создании перпетум мобиле (как в Белорусии) или затребуют один милиард рублей для отлова в новый заповедник снежного человека и разведения его в Московском зоопарке. Снова приходит на ум Лапутянская академия.

 Вот тут я с тобой соглашусь )))

----------


## randir

Leof, а если бы немецкие нацисты избрали основным своим символом крест, что сейчас бы стали запрещать христианство.. К примеру католицизм у многих и у меня в том числе ассоциируется с веками инквизиции, но его не запрещают.. Наоборот, я читал статьи где реально считают католицизм по сравнению с православием самой демократичной и вообще пропитанной любовью к ближним... 
Каким образом 15 лет могут уничтожить много тысячелетнюю историю символа... Во-вторых я соглашусь что нацистский символ это - свастика повернутая против часовой стрелки на 45 градусов , на красном воне в белом ореоле.. Все что другое это уже не нацистский символ!!!!!

----------


## Ramil

О чём вы спорите. Человек мыслит ассоциативно. И, к сожалению, у подавляющего большинства людей свастика ассоциируется с нацизмом. Да, это неправильно, да, существуют разные свастики, да, это древний символ, и пр., но попробуй - объясни это людям.
Все видели кино про ВОВ, где немцы носили на руке свастику и говорили: "Хайль", но лишь немногие удосужились прочитать хотя-бы соответствующую статью в википедии. 
Этим миром правит невежество большинства. И, к сожалению, с этим приходится считаться.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  
> Я так просто отпал от одной мысли, что Валентинов день или Хэллоуин отмечается *в школе*. Да и вообще, не уверенЮ что в школе надо праздники отмечать. Школа так, в принципе, предназначена для учебы.   Тогда школа совсем превратится в занудное менторское учреждение.  Scorpio, это же дети!

 So what? Школа и есть по определению занудное менторское учреждение. Для развлечений и приятного времяпровождения есть другие места. А так школа будет очень веселой... совсем как Остров развлечений (aka Остров дураков) в "Незнайке на Луне". 
Ну и насчет пирсинга, тоже. Ради бога, дети должны иметь определенную свободу в выборе одежды, внешнего вида и пр., но не надо доводить свободу до маразма. Кольца в губах, носу и пр. -- это уже похоже не на класс, а на саммит племени Ньяма-Ньяма.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, а сейчас в школах действует какой-либо "дресс-код"? Школьную форму отменили, так что, можно в чём угодно ходить или какие-то ограничения, всё-таки, писутствуют?

----------


## Leof

В обычных школах нет, насколько я знаю.
В некоторых школах и, в основном, в платных школах (лицеях или как их называют теперь) форму носят по уставу. Такая форма имеет вид вполне опрятный.

----------


## Ramil

> В обычных школах нет, насколько я знаю.
> В некоторых школах и, в основном, в платных школах (лицеях или как их называют теперь) форму носят по уставу. Такая форма имеет вид вполне опрятный.

 Я это к тому, что помимо пирсинга и татуировок, в школу можно хотить и в одежде, которая для многих будет выглядеть неподобающе.

----------


## Leof

> ходить

 Ну, если ребёнок одет "неподобающе", учитель или кто-то из родителей всегда может корректно намекнуть об этом родителям.
Подобающе, по-моему, значит опрятно и чисто, в соответсвии с погодой, не в верхней одежде, не в пижаме или нижнем белье и не в купальном костюме, не в одежде, которая из-за прозрачности или короткости оставляет нижнее бельё открытым. НЕ в карнавальном костюме и без грима (исключая допустимое использование косметики) Также одежде не подобает являть символы неприличного или некорректного содержания. В остальном - хоть в чём пущай ходят. 
В конечном счёте, ребёнок не должен быть одет "хуже" его родителей. Если мама у девочки вся в гидроперите с алыми губами и синими тенями, а дочка ходит в школу такая же - тут ничего не поделаешь. Равно как и  в случае, если родители у ребёнка пуритане и заставляют одеваться ребёнка предельно скромно и серо, ходить чинно или насупившись. 
например татарочки (или узбечки, я точно не могу предположить)) все ходят с детсва с золотыми серёжками, с пышными бантами и заколками. Девчушки наряжены, как ёлки на новый год - особенности национальнога понимания красоты. Китаянки и японки обожают яркие пластмассовые цвета, в основном розовый и салатовый. А есть девочки, помешанные на стразах. У мальчишек всё как-то спокойн_е_е проходит с одеждой. Вся разница: кутанный\не кутанный; спокойный интроверт очкарик в костюмчике/либо активный шалопай в джинсах или "трениках".

----------


## Ramil

Вон сколько всяких оговорок в определении "подобающе", тогда нелогичным кажется запрет пирсинга и одновременное отсутствие запретов на определённые виды одежды (или причёсок).

----------


## Leof

Не знаю, раз есть школы, где родители платят деньги за то, что все дети, окружающие их детей, выглядят "подобающе" - то есть родители одобряют принятые в школе правила ношения одежды или специальную форму. В обычных же школах я бы не стал бороться с модой на серёжки и причёски. Если только не появиятся убедительных доводов о том, что это негиги (или геге?)енично - ногти, лак для волос, косметика и прочее. То ечть известно, что ношение каблуков или плохой обуви портит осанку. Косметика также по большому счёту вредит здоровью (если не гипоалергенная). ТО есть, если в классе случится ребёнок, у которого алергия на духи однокласницы, вне всяких сомнений духи нужно попросить не использовать. 
Рамок для подобающе не так уж и много. Среди них минимум таких, которые бы создавали дискомфорт в большей степени, чем это уже принято.  
Причёски? Мальчишке можно прийти в школу лысым, стриженным, лохматым. Почему девчонке нельзя? Главное, чтобы высота причёски не мешала бы видеть доску сзади сидящим ученикам.У негритят, стоит просто голову помыть - такая вот копна на голове. Да просто у всех, у кого длинные жёсткие кудри (в основном у брюнетов). Что же девочкам не ходить простоволосыми или стричься? 
И об одеже. Всегда должны существовать допустимые отступления от нормы. Помню у нас был физрук очень непрочь пощупать девочек. Он на полном серьёзе до слёз доводил девушек с пышными формами, заявляя, что те должны одевать обычную спортивную форму, а не то, в чём они не испытывают комплексов по поводу своих габаритов.

----------


## BappaBa

> Помню у нас был физрук...

 Закрыли физрука?

----------


## randir

Незнаю.. У нас (в Северном Казахстане) в школах, особенно начальных классах введена форма и она обязательна

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Помню у нас был физрук...   Закрыли физрука?

 Нет, но у него бфли конфликты с родителями. Школа очень консервативная, там за выслугу лет держали антисимитов, сталинистов и истеричек. Однако были так же просто чудесные учителя. Меня угораздило заявиться в школу лет через шесть после выпускного, так наш физрук там ещё работал.  
Насчёт формы скажу, что в некоторых школах форма абсурдная (для мальчиков непропорциональные плечистые малиновые пиджаки, из которых торчат две проутюженные ножки). А бывают наоборот очень славные варианты формы. Не знаю, я против принудительной уравниловки. Если родители и ребёнки сознательно стремятся к уравниловке - это их право. Как только законами то всех под одну гребёнку начинают чесать, так и выявляются неразрешимые противоречия.

----------


## randir

Leof, с другой стороны, когда одни ходят в одном а другие в другом... Каждый в меру своих возможностей ... это может создать напряженность в школе и классе.. И расслоение на обеспеченных и не обеспеченных... 
А так весь гнев и недовольство выливается на школьное начальство))))

----------


## Rtyom

В нормальном обществе решается это довольно просто. Была в моём классе не очень обеспеченная девочка, так на родительском собрании все единодушно поддержали идею помощи предложением отдать ненужные детские вещи. Один из возможных путей.

----------


## randir

Rtyom, угу а потом подруга подходит к девочке и говорит, да ты же носишь мою одежду... Простоя прекрасно понимаю как жестоки дети бывают.. Так что форма это одна из возможностей выхода из ситуации.. Другое дело как должна выгладить форма... Она должна быть со вкусом подобрана...

----------


## mishau_

> Не знаю, я против принудительной уравниловки. Если родители и ребёнки сознательно стремятся к уравниловке - это их право. Как только законами то всех под одну гребёнку начинают чесать, так и выявляются неразрешимые противоречия.

 Вот очень интересная статься на эту тему. В ней говорится, что в как раз образовании должны быть обе системы на выбор для каждой семьи: "элитная" и "уравниловка". Но наше государство слишком бедное, чтобы  обеспечить совместное функционирование обеих систем.  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/06/07/society/356883/

----------


## mishau_

> Тогда школа совсем превратится в занудное менторское учреждение.  Scorpio, это же дети!   
> So what? Школа и есть по определению занудное менторское учреждение. Для развлечений и приятного времяпровождения есть другие места.

 С позиции педагогики я нахожу такую точку зрения несколько дилетантской.

----------


## BappaBa

Оказывается, Гоблин тоже это обсуждает. =)  

```
Двадцать лет испражнялись детям прямо в мозг, и вдруг - спохватились! 
Оказывается, у детей в головах откуда-то насрано. 

Способы борьбы давно известны: массовые расстрелы родителей, а для детей - массовые порки на конюшне. 
Так победим бездуховных детей-негодяев. 

Приятно видеть, что народные избранники в который раз не понимают, о чём вообще речь - сразу видны глубинные познания в детской психологии. 
Но не мешало бы и поглядеть вокруг себя: чем ваши дети интересуются и к чему стремятся? 

Разбирают и собирают автомат Калашникова или смотрят передачи Серёги Зверева? 
Может, ходят в походы, посещают полезные кружки, или наслаждаются песнями Тимати? 

Что предлагают детям на уроках истории? 
Что показывают в фильмах, деньги на которые даёт культурный министр Швыдкой? 
Что страна наша - говно, что предки наши - тупые уроды? 

Ну так вы сами в глазах детей - тупые уроды. 
И не просто тупые уроды, а продажные тупые уроды. 

Это, конечно, прекрасно, что в стране напрочь уничтожены пионерские организации. 
Только что сделали взамен?
```

http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051603119

----------

